# external USB drive corrupts kernel data?



## danbi (Dec 2, 2010)

Just tried to connect an external USB device (Seagate FreeAgent GO) and since it was not immediately recognized


```
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, port 2, addr 2 (ignored)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0bc2> at usbus1
```
tried to unplug it and plug it again


```
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0bc2> at usbus1 (disconnected)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0bc2> at usbus1
umass0: <vendor 0x0bc2 product 0x2100, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
```

Since there was no drive node, tried

camcontrol rescan all,which hanged for a while (output of ctrl-T)

`# # camcontrol rescan all`

```
load: 0.60  cmd: camcontrol 89672 [cbwait] 9.51r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 1012k
load: 0.60  cmd: camcontrol 89672 [cbwait] 11.49r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 1012k
Re-scan of bus 0 was successful
```
`# # dmesg`

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: Unsupported relocation type 2147519872 in non-PLT relocations
```


After that, any commands, except what is available in /rescue produce 


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: Unsupported relocation type 2147519872 in non-PLT relocations
```

Motherboard is an ASUS N2M-SLI and I have never used it's USB ports for this purpose, might not be well working, but why damage the kernel in this way?

Kernel is GENERIC, built at


```
FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE #0: Tue Nov 30 16:25:38 EET 2010
```

PS: Plugged the drive again, it was recognized this time, /rescue/mount etc work ok, but.. will have to restart anyway.


----------

